
Show HN: Product Mentions – Aggregating All Amazon Products Linked from Reddit - jackschultz
http://www.productmentions.com/
======
jackschultz
Hey all. Inspired by another Show HN a couple weeks ago, and also as a way to
showcase what I can do while I looking for dev / data engineering / data
science jobs, I built this app looks for new comments and threads on reddit
that have links to amazon products and when I find one, display it on the
site. Site itself is a Rails app, and the scraper is written in Python.

Rails app repo:
[https://github.com/jackschultz/productmentions](https://github.com/jackschultz/productmentions)
Scraper repo: [https://github.com/jackschultz/product-mentions-
scraper](https://github.com/jackschultz/product-mentions-scraper)

I don’t have too much data now, it’s only been running for something like 2
weeks, and I haven’t gone back in time yet either, but still fun to look and
see what’s being talked about on random subreddits, and I really do see some
bizarre product links. Next steps could be looking for other links, like
youtube video mentions, or even more general NER trying to get products that
aren’t linked, or scraping other sites for Amazon mentions, like here on HN.
Let me know what you think.

